# Hirsch Offers Sumo/Seit SHL-5 Laser Combination



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Hirsch Solutions offers its Tajima Sumo TWMX-C1501 large field singlehead embroidery machine combined with the Seit Singlehead Laser (SHL) to make it easier than ever to do appliqué on large areas such as hockey jerseys, jacket backs, and banners. 

The laser can cut a wide range of appliqué fabrics including polyester twill, jersey, felt, and fleece in an area up to 23 3/4 x 21 3/4 inches, faster than any other method. In addition to increasing profitability and productivity, the laser enables any decorator to expand its team and spiritwear sales as well as venture into new markets. 

The Sumo has a heavy-duty frame that allows for an optional x-axis extension table, for embroidery on even larger applications. It’s also LAN enabled allowing for bar coding, which means it can send designs to the machine in an instant. 

When used in concert with SEIT Laser Design Fusion software and Tajima DGML by Pulse, it makes design creation and integration easy and includes exclusive features such as vector recognition, Adobe True Type conversion, and numerous embroidery-to-laser conversion functions.

This machine comes with a heavy-duty stand built to withstand more weight and offer greater stability, which may be needed with larger substrates. It also has a table to allow for use with a border frame sash, which makes it practical to do products such as team banners, flags, tablecloths, etc.

To view on the website, go to Single Head Lasers. Contact Hirsch Solutions at 800-394-4426; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at Hirsch Solutions.

Hirsch is a national distributor of Brother digital direct-to-garment equipment, Tajima embroidery equipment, Pulse embroidery and automation software, MHM screen printing presses, Kornit digital direct-to-garment printers, and Seit textile lasers.


----------



## apleticha (Feb 19, 2019)

Is there any digital manual on the Seit Elettronica SHL5 single head Laser? It is currently wasted space in my shop since it is not cutting. It is currently attached to my Tajima TFMX-C1501. This machine needed a software reboot and I think I got all the settings correct, but since it happened before I really knew how to use the SHL5 I don't know if I am missing an important setup. I am shocked to see there is no manual for it on Hirsh's site since they sell it...or it is there and I am just looking in the wrong place.


----------

